# removing rear ALTIMA badge.?



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

is the rear altima badge on 94 (93-97) altima removable?is it just glued on like the side gxe emblems or is it put in with buttons? i want to remove it but im not sure if i should because i dont want any holes or any marks underneath. arite thanks..


----------



## WeaselWeb (Feb 25, 2004)

steveo24 said:


> is the rear altima badge on 94 (93-97) altima removable?is it just glued on like the side gxe emblems or is it put in with buttons? i want to remove it but im not sure if i should because i dont want any holes or any marks underneath. arite thanks..


Haven't tried tot ake it off, so I am not quite certain, but usually they are glued on or a double sided tape. If they are snapped in like older cars you could easily solve that problem with some sand paper bondo paint and primer


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The rear ALTIMA badge has two pins with speed nuts on the back which can be accessed from the inside of the deck lid. It is also secured with adhesive tape.

Troy


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

so basically your saying if i want it removed im going to have to go to a body shop and get the pin holes bondo'd up and painted?....that sucks it's not that important.


----------



## zcar75 (May 20, 2002)

steveo24 said:


> is the rear altima badge on 94 (93-97) altima removable?is it just glued on like the side gxe emblems or is it put in with buttons? i want to remove it but im not sure if i should because i dont want any holes or any marks underneath. arite thanks..



Try using fishing line to seperate the badge from the body.


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

i dont want holes in my trunk that would be stupid


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

then use some 3M adhesive remover for any stickers or stock badging. Works like a champ! :thumbup:


----------

